# 2005 legend boat



## andrewt (Aug 2, 2011)

This boat is now for sale under classified section.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 2, 2011)

List this in the classified.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Seth (Aug 2, 2011)

It's actually a Legendcraft. Legend is a different brand (see my signature). 8)


----------



## andrewt (Aug 2, 2011)

Seth said:


> It's actually a Legendcraft. Legend is a different brand (see my signature). 8)



Hey thanks I forgot to put legend craft. I don't want people thinking this is one of those junk boats cowtown sells  lol


----------



## Seth (Aug 4, 2011)

andrewt said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a Legendcraft. Legend is a different brand (see my signature). 8)
> ...



False advertising is never good. :mrgreen:


----------



## bulldog (Aug 4, 2011)

andrewt said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a Legendcraft. Legend is a different brand (see my signature). 8)
> ...



Uh oh. Here we go. This is going to be entertaining.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 4, 2011)

Seth said:


> andrewt said:
> 
> 
> > Seth said:
> ...


Pretty sure Cowtown has done there fair share of this. I've heard people say the Cowtown race boat isn't a Legend it's actaully a Legend Craft with Legend SS stickers. Or so I've heard :|


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes cowtown's boat is a Legendcraft from when they actually sold them. After the falling out they had with that manufacturer they started getting Weldcraft boats and restickering them. The old race motor "Leroy" was bought even, they didn't build it. Only messed with the carbs. Like normal they didn't show up to the annual race again this year.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 10, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Yes cowtown's boat is a Legendcraft from when they actually sold them. After the falling out they had with that manufacturer they started getting Weldcraft boats and restickering them. The old race motor "Leroy" was bought even, they didn't build it. Only messed with the carbs. Like normal they didn't show up to the annual race again this year.


Leroy hasnt seen water for several years. Its been sitting in the shop for a long time. And Yes the race hull is a custom legendcraft. The main reason they actually resell the "weldcraft" boats as a "legend SS" boat is actually true genius. If you have replacement insurance, which 99 percent of people who buy brand new boats that cost 20k or more, and you wreck it, you HAVE to replace it with the original boat. Cowtown has Legend SS trademarked and is the only dealer in the united states. SO every boat they sell, if gets wrecked or whatever, has to come back to them so they can sell another new boat :lol: and im pretty sure jeff bell built leroy, who worked for cowtown for some time. not 100 percent sure but quite sure. I do know that he built the 40 hp boat motor that would walk boats up to the 150 class.


----------



## Seth (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally don't mind Cowtown. I've only had to take the boat there for two things. Once was to get an injector replaced under warranty and the other was my three year tuneup and a spare tire. They took care of me just fine. Now my buddy on the other hand gripes about them all the time. He's always breaking stuff and taking it there to have fixed and expects them to do it for nothing. It's no wonder they give him the run around all the time. :lol: 

I still like the Legend SS flat bass layout the best of any of the factory built jet boats. The few things I wish were different were to have a perforated floor, rounded corners on the front live well, and 6 gauge trolling motor wiring instead of 8 guage.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 10, 2011)

Leroy was built by Bob "Catfish" Kottman for cowtown. Jeff Built the 40hp but it never ran at all when there was some upcoming competition in the 40hp class. The upcoming competition actually went all the way to the 200 class and in coming years was a 40hp running against Leroy for the Top Dog trophy!


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 10, 2011)

andrewt said:


> Leroy was built by Bob "Catfish" Kottman for cowtown. Jeff Built the 40hp but it never ran at all when there was some upcoming competition in the 40hp class. The upcoming competition actually went all the way to the 200 class and in coming years was a 40hp running against Leroy for the Top Dog trophy!


yeah like i said wasnt 100 % sure on leroy. The owners of cowtown are our neighbors, live right across the road. Pretty much grew up with their son, Lynn. They got out of the competition scene for many reasons. One, bad for business. Everyone was gunning for them and started talking their crap, as expected. They would rather sell boats than compete against the guys they sold boats/motors to. Two, insurance. They used to have Atv drag races and stuff there too which i competed in, but insurance got too out of hand. That 40 though...i can attest to it, i've seen it run against some pretty hot 90's and some 150's, and she runs with the best of 'em. Just like everything though, if its around no more, no reason to talk about it. it was what it was...now just dust in the wind.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 10, 2011)

Seth said:


> I personally don't mind Cowtown. I've only had to take the boat there for two things. Once was to get an injector replaced under warranty and the other was my three year tuneup and a spare tire. They took care of me just fine. Now my buddy on the other hand gripes about them all the time. He's always breaking stuff and taking it there to have fixed and expects them to do it for nothing. It's no wonder they give him the run around all the time. :lol:
> 
> I still like the Legend SS flat bass layout the best of any of the factory built jet boats. The few things I wish were different were to have a perforated floor, rounded corners on the front live well, and 6 gauge trolling motor wiring instead of 8 guage.



I agree Legend SS is a mighty fine built rig. Probably one of the best built outboard aluminum vbass hulls IMO. But, better be for that sticker price they get


----------



## Seth (Aug 11, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> Seth said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't mind Cowtown. I've only had to take the boat there for two things. Once was to get an injector replaced under warranty and the other was my three year tuneup and a spare tire. They took care of me just fine. Now my buddy on the other hand gripes about them all the time. He's always breaking stuff and taking it there to have fixed and expects them to do it for nothing. It's no wonder they give him the run around all the time. :lol:
> ...



True dat! That's why I bought mine used off somebody. :mrgreen:


----------



## andrewt (Aug 11, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> andrewt said:
> 
> 
> > Leroy was built by Bob "Catfish" Kottman for cowtown. Jeff Built the 40hp but it never ran at all when there was some upcoming competition in the 40hp class. The upcoming competition actually went all the way to the 200 class and in coming years was a 40hp running against Leroy for the Top Dog trophy!
> ...



The races they competed in dind't cary any additonal insurance for them. That insurance was covered by the event hosts. As for bad for business, The 40hp boat that was running against leroy for top dog has profited extremely from high performance boats and has sold tons of them. Cowtown didn't do their own motor work is why they couldn't make any money from them.  I just wish they still had the races. They were always a good time. They were best at gasconde because it was a long long drive up to henley to watch them on the osage. They were fun times....to bad they're over.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 11, 2011)

andrewt said:


> silver99gt said:
> 
> 
> > andrewt said:
> ...


I didnt say they did or didnt make money from the races. i said it was bad for business to try to compete against people they would potentially sell boats/motors to or even get referred from. They aren't a engine modification garage, they are a legend SS and ranger boat dealer. :?


----------



## Wishful Thinking (Aug 11, 2011)

Who also rip people off, overcharge, and treat employee's like crap. Remember John Smith? He was the one who won top dog for them about every year prior to Leroy's introduction. He built the white motor he ran for them, and when it came time to get trophy's, he didn't get the recognition he deserved, which is a reason why he is no longer an employee there. The white motor blowing apart is a major reason Leroy even exists in the Cowtown stable. Rick even came to John to race Leroy the year the inboards ran first and the outboards didn't get to. He was gonna be paid good money to race the Cowtown boat, and even better for every win, cause that's what Cowtown always wanted, to win it all. It's an ok place, I like the owners, just not to work for.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 11, 2011)

Wishful Thinking said:


> Who also rip people off, overcharge, and treat employee's like crap. Remember John Smith? He was the one who won top dog for them about every year prior to Leroy's introduction. He built the white motor he ran for them, and when it came time to get trophy's, he didn't get the recognition he deserved, which is a reason why he is no longer an employee there. The white motor blowing apart is a major reason Leroy even exists in the Cowtown stable. Rick even came to John to race Leroy the year the inboards ran first and the outboards didn't get to. He was gonna be paid good money to race the Cowtown boat, and even better for every win, cause that's what Cowtown always wanted, to win it all. It's an ok place, I like the owners, just not to work for.


the slander and liable section is in another forum board. [-X Sorry, but i am friends with most boat dealers around here. And if you personally have a bad experience with a dealer, by all means post it and say your two cents, but i for some reason i gather you have never bought a legend ss boat. I sense you have some hard feelings about cowtown, but keeping the comments to yourself about he said she said would be great too.


----------



## andrewt (Aug 12, 2011)

Well this changed from my boat and talking about races to something else, :? now then, anyone got any comments on my boat?  :shock: lol


----------

